

How to efficiently operate the Arduino GSM shield with a battery pack - ingridod
http://comoyo.github.io/blog/2013/08/09/How_to_efficiently_operate_the_Arduino_GSM_shield_with_a_battery_pack/

======
exhilaration
What kind of impact do these changes make? Instead of 24 hours or less can you
get a week or two out of the batteries?

------
freehunter
I'm preparing a large project using Arduino that will need to be running on
battery power for long periods of time. I haven't attempted anything like this
before, but everywhere I read tells me that Arduino is not power efficient at
all, and people have to get creative to conserve power. I guess such is the
way of low-end microprocessors, something we take for granted in power
powerful machines.

~~~
csmatt
Look into the TI MSP430. It was built with low-power in mind. There's even an
Arduino IDE port for it called Energia if you're not comfortable in C/C++.
Check out [http://www.43oh.com](http://www.43oh.com) for forums. Also, I put
together an aggregated list of links to tutorials from a really nice blog
[http://goo.gl/IFsrJi](http://goo.gl/IFsrJi) . Also, I should mention, these
boards are < $5 shipped from TI and includes 2 chips and a USB cable!

~~~
csmatt
Edit: I updated the tutorials link with a list of other links I've compiled.
Also, it looks like they upped the board price to $9.99 (
[http://www.ti.com/ww/en/launchpad/msp430_head.html](http://www.ti.com/ww/en/launchpad/msp430_head.html)
). It is absolutely worth it IMO. Good luck with your project!

~~~
codehero
You can just buy 1 LaunchPad and use it as a programmer to download code to
your breadboard or custom PCB. You just need to hook up the TEST, RESET and
GND lines. So you can use a cheaper board (and with more pins) like this
[https://analog10.com/store/BOB-G2553-28.html](https://analog10.com/store/BOB-G2553-28.html).

------
LAMike
Anyway solutions for a DIY phone that has encrypted voice/chat apps?

